# Whole Home Service only half works.



## DanDigital (Jun 14, 2010)

After two weeks of some of the most unprofessional and frustrating "customer service" I've ever experienced from a company, DirecTV finally got my Whole Home Service working today. This was in no small measure a result of help from this forum, someone here was kind enough to provide an email address for someone high up the food chain that actually led to results. 

Anyway, this afternoon my two HR24s were finally able to share recordings. At about 1:00 AM, I got a message on my living room recever that my bedroom receiver was no longer connected to the network. I suppose I should just be happy everything worked for 12 hours, but I actually expect it to work longer than that. Spoiled, I know. 

Has anyone else had a similar issue and are you willing to share any tips?


----------



## dtvmike1652 (Jun 14, 2010)

DanDigital said:


> After two weeks of some of the most unprofessional and frustrating "customer service" I've ever experienced from a company, DirecTV finally got my Whole Home Service working today. This was in no small measure a result of help from this forum, someone here was kind enough to provide an email address for someone high up the food chain that actually led to results.
> 
> Anyway, this afternoon my two HR24s were finally able to share recordings. At about 1:00 AM, I got a message on my living room recever that my bedroom receiver was no longer connected to the network. I suppose I should just be happy everything worked for 12 hours, but I actually expect it to work longer than that. Spoiled, I know.
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar issue and are you willing to share any tips?


Have not heard of this happening but of course with any new technology I'm sure there is going to be a learning curve here from the techs and with the Directv agents. I'll keep an eye out if I hear of this issue.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

The first thing I would do is restart both receivers. If that doesn't help go into the network setting setup menu and rerun the "connect to network" option (not sure exactly what the menu entry is but that is close).


----------



## shawnk (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm having similar issues. I just got HR-24 and two H-24 installed SWiM/DECA. Every so often I get the Network not connected error. Thing is I can still see all three receivers from my router. My bigger problem is the DECA network seems to be playing havoc with my regular data network. The port it is connected to my router is blinking like crazy (as if it were a bad NIC) and appears to be consuming all my broadband as the connection to all the house computers has slowed to a crawl. I'm thinking about calling and seeing if they'll give me a new broadband DECA. Or I might just throw a packet sniffer on the network and see if I can figure it out that way.


----------



## jasonki32 (Jan 29, 2008)

To DigitalDan and shawnk, I am sure that there is quite a few of us that would help you out, including myself. So if you both could provide us complete details of your setup, we certainly will try to help you out.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

...and there is a LOT more help resolving these issues here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=137

which is dedicated to Whole Home DVR problems and resolutions.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

From working with another that is/was having this problem, it seems the routers can be causing some of this.
Not being the great network guru, I can only speak from observations.
My router doesn't get swamped form my DECA connection.
I'd guess a request from the DECA cloud isn't being handled by the router and this is causing it to be requested over and over.
Could this be something as simply as not having UPnP enabled? :shrug:
I know from another thread/or PM that they were able to get better playlist updating by removing the DECA to router bridging and having the receivers handle what the router should be doing.

I'm just throwing this out there and hope the network types can make more sense out of this and help those needing it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It would certainly help to know the exact configuration .. 

Is there a band stop filter in use?

Is the SWiM a multiswitch or part of the LNB? (one or 4 cables from dish to home)

Is the SWiM a green label or white label?

Is there one splitter or multiple splitters?

Is the splitter green label?

Are the unused ports terminated or open?

Do you have the "Internet Kit" to get video on demand? This is an extra DECA connected to your router.

There may be a couple of other questions as well.

Disconnecting is not common ..


----------



## DanDigital (Jun 14, 2010)

My SWIM box is a black box with a green light. There is only a single splitter as far as I know, it is a powered black box that plugs into the wall
with one line coming from the dish and one going into the HR24. The DECA unit is a white box, also powered, and I am running a CAT5 Ethernet cable
from the DECA box into my HTPC, connecting to my wireless network with a bridged connection from the PC. It was all working fine up until last night when it just stopped. I reset the downstairs HR24 (the one with the bridged Internet connection) and everything started working again. But as with all things DirecTV the question is not IF it will stop working in the future... But WHEN.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DanDigital said:


> My SWIM box is a black box with a green light. There is only a single splitter as far as I know, it is a powered black box that plugs into the wall
> with one line coming from the dish and one going into the HR24. The DECA unit is a white box, also powered, and I am running a CAT5 Ethernet cable
> from the DECA box into my HTPC, connecting to my wireless network with a bridged connection from the PC. It was all working fine up until last night when it just stopped. I reset the downstairs HR24 (the one with the bridged Internet connection) and everything started working again. But as with all things DirecTV the question is not IF it will stop working in the future... But WHEN.


1) that "black box with a light" is not the SWiM, but merely the PI to power your SWiM.
2) Bridging through your HTPC may [or may not] be the problem, since this isn't a supported method.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah this setup is definitely not supported :lol:


----------



## DanDigital (Jun 14, 2010)

Well since this method is not supported, and since DirecTV also does not support a wireless adapter, how can I connect to a wireless network if I don't have a router in the same room as my DECA unit?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

DanDigital said:


> Well since this method is not supported, and since DirecTV also does not support a wireless adapter, how can I connect to a wireless network if I don't have a router in the same room as my DECA unit?


You could connect the DECA module to a wireless adapter. Wouldn't that work? (You'd have to set up any security on a PC first, but they you should be able to connect it to the DECA adapter.)


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

Another option would be powerline networking from where the DECA is to your router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DanDigital said:


> Well since this method is not supported, and since DirecTV also does not support a wireless adapter, how can I connect to a wireless network if I don't have a router in the same room as my DECA unit?





DogLover said:


> You could connect the DECA module to a wireless adapter. Wouldn't that work? (You'd have to set up any security on a PC first, but they you should be able to connect it to the DECA adapter.)





xandor said:


> Another option would be powerline networking from where the DECA is to your router.


I think what everyone is trying to say here is:
With one DECA for the bridging, you can connect to your home network like you would with a receiver, be it wired, wireless, or powerline. This link doesn't carry the MRV traffic so its speed doesn't affect how MRV works.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

shawnk said:


> I'm having similar issues. I just got HR-24 and two H-24 installed SWiM/DECA. Every so often I get the Network not connected error. Thing is I can still see all three receivers from my router. My bigger problem is the DECA network seems to be playing havoc with my regular data network. The port it is connected to my router is blinking like crazy (as if it were a bad NIC) and appears to be consuming all my broadband as the connection to all the house computers has slowed to a crawl. I'm thinking about calling and seeing if they'll give me a new broadband DECA. Or I might just throw a packet sniffer on the network and see if I can figure it out that way.


i had that problem sunday night and it turned out one of my cats had turned off the power strip my router is connected to.

i did spend over 30 minutes with dtv and now can expect a tech to come back out and install deca broadband. she said they aren't supporting power adapter installs. i explained it was because the broadband deca was not available at my install. she said dtv should have called me when the part was available and come out and re-install. she also told me they are getting calls from many people with similar problems.


----------



## shawnk (Jun 20, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> It would certainly help to know the exact configuration ..
> 
> Is there a band stop filter in use? - NO
> 
> ...


Basically I have HR-24 and two H24 (all have built-in DECA). They all have IP address and no issue with MRV. Occassionally will drop a download for OnDemand (lost network connection). My real issue is whenever the DECA is connected to my router (even when not downloading any On Demand) my broadband connection goes haywire. All my computers have intermittent connection issues. I'm thinking of swapping out DECA's.


----------



## Tim Sanchez (Jun 22, 2010)

I just ordered direct tv. They installed 1 hr-24 dvr and 1 h24 hd receiver and 1 standard receiver. MRV worked great but there was no on demand since it was not connected to the internet. I called and paid the additional internet installation fee. The tech that came out had no clue what he was doing and didn't speak english. He called a friend who came over and installed 1 deca attached to a splitter. He said that is all that was needed to add internet to the entire system. It appears he is right i now get on demand and apps. However when trying to watch movies off the dvr from the hd receiver its very jerky and pauses for 1 sec every 5 sec, there is no way to watch anything now. Did he do something wrong, why is the mrv performance terrible now? What should I do?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Tim Sanchez said:


> I just ordered direct tv. They installed 1 hr-24 dvr and 1 h24 hd receiver and 1 standard receiver. MRV worked great but there was no on demand since it was not connected to the internet. I called and paid the additional internet installation fee. The tech that came out had no clue what he was doing and didn't speak english. He called a friend who came over and installed 1 deca attached to a splitter. He said that is all that was needed to add internet to the entire system. It appears he is right i now get on demand and apps. However when trying to watch movies off the dvr from the hd receiver its very jerky and pauses for 1 sec every 5 sec, there is no way to watch anything now. Did he do something wrong, why is the mrv performance terrible now? What should I do?


The new DECA that was installed. The input should be from the splitter that goes back to the dish. (The same splitter that feeds your other boxes.) The coax output should go to a power inserter. The ethernet output should go to your router (or a switch connected to your router). The 24's should have nothing connected to their ethernet ports.

Is it hooked up this way?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Tim Sanchez said:


> I just ordered direct tv. They installed 1 hr-24 dvr and 1 h24 hd receiver and 1 standard receiver. MRV worked great but there was no on demand since it was not connected to the internet. I called and paid the additional internet installation fee. The tech that came out had no clue what he was doing and didn't speak english. He called a friend who came over and installed 1 deca attached to a splitter. He said that is all that was needed to add internet to the entire system. It appears he is right i now get on demand and apps. However when trying to watch movies off the dvr from the hd receiver its very jerky and pauses for 1 sec every 5 sec, there is no way to watch anything now. Did he do something wrong, why is the mrv performance terrible now? What should I do?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

To add to DogLover's post, if it is hooked up that way, disconnect the ethernet cable from the DECA to your router and see if the issue persists.

Also, if you go into Network Setup, what is the IP address of each of your receivers?

- Merg


----------



## Tim Sanchez (Jun 22, 2010)

yes, i believe it is setup just like that. I am not home now but will check and post later. I will also try disconnecting the router to see if the mrv works better. Were do they get an IP from my router or somewhere else? 

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tim Sanchez said:


> yes, i believe it is setup just like that. I am not home now but will check and post later. I will also try disconnecting the router to see if the mrv works better. Were do they get an IP from my router or somewhere else?
> 
> Thanks


When the receivers are connected to your router, the router controls the IPs through DHCP. Without a router being connected, the receivers assign the IP themselves.
Since you're having playback issues, I'd tend to think there might be a problem with the DECA networking.
There are a couple of things I'd try/look at.
First would be to reboot the receivers and see if anything changes.
Next would be to go into the setup menu and run the system test. Do you see/get any errors?


----------



## Tim Sanchez (Jun 22, 2010)

I did rest both of them. I did do the network test. The test came back fine. The reset did not help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tim Sanchez said:


> I did rest both of them. I did do the network test. The test came back fine. The reset did not help.


Network or system test?
Or by network you mean the coax network test, and if so what were your bit-rates?
I ask all of this to get some idea of what's going on.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

folks, i was told this by a rep in the customer advocate team. dtv is not supporting any internet connection made with deca and power adapter. you need to contact them and have them give you broadband deca. there have been bunches of problems caused by the quick fix for thise of us who had mrv upgraded before broadband deca is available.

i was told the same info sunday night from someone in networking tech support when my problems began.



dtv is fedexing the part to me and sedning a tech over saturday morning to reinstall at no cost to me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> folks, i was told this by a rep in the customer advocate team. dtv is not supporting any internet connection made with deca and power adapter. you need to contact them and have them give you broadband deca. there have been bunches of problems caused by the quick fix for thise of us who had mrv upgraded before broadband deca is available.
> 
> i was told the same info sunday night from someone in networking tech support when my problems began.
> 
> dtv is fedexing the part to me and sedning a tech over saturday morning to reinstall at no cost to me.


I'd be interested in what this is.
I've been using the DECA & PI for almost a year with ZERO issues and my latest info is:


> The Broadband DECA still has a TBD release date, so we are definitely not "holding off" on installing broadband with the existing solution until the other unit comes out. The new part (named DECA-Broadband or DECA-BB) is functionally equivalent to the existing receiver DECA, except the coax pigtail has been removed, since it would never be used to "pass through" SWM and satellite signals, and replaced it with a DC power plug jack.


----------



## Tim Sanchez (Jun 22, 2010)

I did the system test from the hd receiver and the only error was "no phone line connected." How do I know if he installed a "broadband deca" or a power deca? 1 end is going into the power.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd be interested in what this is.
> I been using the DECA & PI for almost a year with ZERO issues and my latest info is:


...and VOS is not alone.

Field testing and real-world experience has proven that the DECA unit connections not only works, but works well and reliably when properly installed.

I have read that they have a new/different Broadband DECA unit that they are starting to inventory...but the change is the case color and shape, not the electronics.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tim Sanchez said:


> I did the system test from the hd receiver and the only error was "no phone line connected." How do I know if he installed a "broadband deca" or a power deca? 1 end is going into the power.


If you ran the system test an only got that error, then the coax networking is passing, or you'd get an error about it.
Not sure what you're asking in the second part.
You've said the installer added a splitter and a DECA to your router for VOD & TVApps, right, or did I miss/mix up something?
This shouldn't have any affect on MRV, unless one receiver is using ethernet instead of DECA and having to run through this path.
Neither 24 has a ethernet cable connected right?


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd be interested in what this is.
> I've been using the DECA & PI for almost a year with ZERO issues and my latest info is:


the part must now be available because it is being shipped to me. i just received the same info as you just posted so i'm curious if dtv is changing their tune now on what they will support.

we all know dtv often tells their customers incorrect information. but given the 2 people i spoke too in the past few days, i would like to think they aren't giving me incorrect info.

it would seem fruitless for dtv to fedex me the part and send a tech to my house at no cost to reinstall part of my mrv upgrade if my original internet connection problem wasn't caused by a bad installation.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> the part must now be available because it is being shipped to me. i just received the same info as you just posted so i'm curious if dtv is changing their tune now on what they will support.
> 
> we all know dtv often tells their customers incorrect information. but given the 2 people i spoke too in the past few days, i would like to think they aren't giving me incorrect info.
> 
> it would seem fruitless for dtv to fedex me the part and send a tech to my house at no cost to reinstall part of my mrv upgrade if my original internet connection problem wasn't caused by a bad installation.


"The part" was to be released "around now" [or next month], so you may get one of the first ones. I have yet to see anything but a picture of one.
As to why you got two people saying this, :shrug:
There just seems to be so much disconnect from one department with the other departments.
Somebody hears one thing and then assumes it relates to something else and then passes this along with all of the best intent, but it isn't correct. :shrug:
A lot of times, they seem to want a tech out there to simply make sure everything is working correctly, since "how many customers don't have a clue?" :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

iceturkee said:


> the part must now be available because it is being shipped to me. i just received the same info as you just posted so i'm curious if dtv is changing their tune now on what they will support.
> 
> we all know dtv often tells their customers incorrect information. but given the 2 people i spoke too in the past few days, i would like to think they aren't giving me incorrect info.
> 
> it would seem fruitless for dtv to fedex me the part and send a tech to my house at no cost to reinstall part of my mrv upgrade if my original internet connection problem wasn't caused by a bad installation.


Take a picture and post it here along with any other info that is on the device. That will help with determining if there really is any difference.

- Merg


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "The part" was to be released "around now" [or next month], so you may get one of the first ones. I have yet to see anything but a picture of one.
> As to why you got two people saying this, :shrug:
> There just seems to be so much disconnect from one department with the other departments.
> Somebody hears one thing and then assumes it relates to something else and then passes this along with all of the best intent, but it isn't correct. :shrug:
> A lot of times, they seem to want a tech out there to simply make sure everything is working correctly, since "how many customers don't have a clue?" :lol:


i want to clarify that it was ellen filipiak's office who told me the same thing tech support told me sunday night. they are sending the part fedex and scheduled the saturday tech visit. don't know if that clarifies anything.

in any event, i'll do the best i can to post a pic.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> If you ran the system test an only got that error, then the coax networking is passing, or you'd get an error about it.
> Not sure what you're asking in the second part.
> You've said the installer added a splitter and a DECA to your router for VOD & TVApps, right, or did I miss/mix up something?
> *This shouldn't have any affect on MRV, unless one receiver is using ethernet instead of DECA and having to run through this path.*
> Neither 24 has a ethernet cable connected right?


From reading here lately though, I notice there seems to be some sort of rare (thank goodness) issue with at least an H24 <---> HR24 MRV setup and some routers when the BB DECA is connected where the H24 suffers connectivity problems to the HR24 DVR if not altogether losing it's connection over time.

Strange ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> From reading here lately though, I notice there seems to be some sort of rare (thank goodness) issue with at least an H24 <---> HR24 MRV setup and some routers when the BB DECA is connected where the H24 suffers connectivity problems to the HR24 DVR if not altogether losing it's connection over time.
> 
> Strange ...


I'm seeing the same thing, "but" have to wonder if these are merely poor routers and the same problems would be happening if they were using ethernet instead of DECA?
DECA is basically invisible to the router, so the end devices are seen by the router just like they would be on ethernet.

The more installs we see, the more weird problems we get to see.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm seeing the same thing, "but" have to wonder if these are merely poor routers and the same problems would be happening if they were using ethernet instead of DECA?
> DECA is basically invisible to the router, so the end devices are seen by the router just like they would be on ethernet.
> 
> The more installs we see, the more weird problems we get to see.


I would think that if the routers handle NAT well enough for ethernet they should (key word) handle it ok for deca. but if some deca modules are having issues with NAT (bad batch perhaps?) this might explain it.

just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Tim Sanchez (Jun 22, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> If you ran the system test an only got that error, then the coax networking is passing, or you'd get an error about it.
> Not sure what you're asking in the second part.
> You've said the installer added a splitter and a DECA to your router for VOD & TVApps, right, or did I miss/mix up something?
> This shouldn't have any affect on MRV, unless one receiver is using ethernet instead of DECA and having to run through this path.
> Neither 24 has a ethernet cable connected right?


Yes, neither 24 has a ethernet cable connected. My questions was how can i tell if he installed a regular deca or BB deca as described above? Maybe I need to call and have the BB deca installed. I will try unplugging the router to see if the performance increases. I know it was fine before he added the deca. Also I think there is 1 more slitter it all passes thru upstair before it goes to the hd receiver (not sure if it was an old one or a dtv one) maybe adding the deca requries a different splitter up there, i will check that too.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tim Sanchez said:


> Yes, neither 24 has a ethernet cable connected. My questions was how can i tell if he installed a regular deca or BB deca as described above? Maybe I need to call and have the BB deca installed. I will try unplugging the router to see if the performance increases. I know it was fine before he added the deca. Also I think there is 1 more slitter it all passes thru upstair before it goes to the hd receiver (not sure if it was an old one or a dtv one) maybe adding the deca requries a different splitter up there, i will check that too.


I've generally been following your posts, and the DECA & PI is going to do the exact same thing that the new BB DECA will do, so "scratch that".
If the wrong splitter was used, then the 24's system test would report an error, if the splitter was causing a problem, so "scratch that".
"I guess" pulling the ethernet cable from the DECA to the router, might at least show if anything there was causing it. It can't hurt and may show something [or not].


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> i want to clarify that it was ellen filipiak's office who told me the same thing tech support told me sunday night. they are sending the part fedex and scheduled the saturday tech visit. don't know if that clarifies anything.
> 
> in any event, i'll do the best i can to post a pic.


I'm gonna go out on a limb and bet that you get a standard DECA with the consumer friendly power adapter .. which is what most folks are getting already.

As far as I can tell from information I've received today is that the official "broadband DECA" is not available to consumers yet. If for some reason they are "shipping" you one, expect it to be back-ordered for a while.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and bet that you get a standard DECA with the consumer friendly power adapter .. which is what most folks are getting already.
> 
> As far as I can tell from information I've received today is that the official "broadband DECA" is not available to consumers yet. If for some reason they are "shipping" you one, expect it to be back-ordered for a while.


after reading your post, i called ellen filipiak's office back since they are sending me the part. the prder is for an internet connection kit (coax) and i was reassured it is the broadband deca and not what i currently have.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> after reading your post, i called ellen filipiak's office back since they are sending me the part. the prder is for an internet connection kit (coax) and i was reassured it is the broadband deca and not what i currently have.


Wonder which one it will look like:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It'll be the one on the right .. I'm 99.999% sure of it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> It'll be the one on the right .. I'm *99.999%* sure of it.


So what you're really trying to say is "there is a chance". :lol:


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

there might be a reason its being sent from dtv. the lady who sent it said she wanted to be sure i got it in time for saturday's install and didn't think any of the contractors would have it in stock.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> It'll be the one on the right .. I'm 99.999% sure of it.


and if its the one on the left.........?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

iceturkee said:


> and if its the one on the left.........?


slide it right to make Doug right.....


----------



## Tim Sanchez (Jun 22, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> I've generally been following your posts, and the DECA & PI is going to do the exact same thing that the new BB DECA will do, so "scratch that".
> If the wrong splitter was used, then the 24's system test would report an error, if the splitter was causing a problem, so "scratch that".
> "I guess" pulling the ethernet cable from the DECA to the router, might at least show if anything there was causing it. It can't hurt and may show something [or not].


Ok I unplugged the cat5 cord from the DECA and rebooted both receivers and everything works fine now (of course no ondemad/apps/remote programing) I gather the issue is with my router, I think it is set to obtain all the ip's from comcast (instead of internal 192.168.1.1) so it may have something to do with that. My plan is to plug another small switch into the existing router and plug the deca into that so it will give out internal ip's to the decivces on the deca system. I will let you know if that works. It baffels me why we can't just use the network connection in the back of the hr-24 for internet connection and have it keep its internal IP address and deca service for communicating mrv thru coax. I don't even see any purpose of having internet on the h24 since you only watch ondeman from the hr-24dvr its really the only box that needs internet.Why not let it have 2 concurent functioning network adapters??? How silly its supposed to be the lastest and greatest!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tim Sanchez said:


> Ok I unplugged the cat5 cord from the DECA and rebooted both receivers and everything works fine now (of course no ondemad/apps/remote programing) I gather the issue is with my router, I think it is set to obtain all the ip's from comcast (instead of internal 192.168.1.1) so it may have something to do with that. My plan is to plug another small switch into the existing router and plug the deca into that so it will give out internal ip's to the decivces on the deca system. I will let you know if that works. *It baffels me why we can't just use the network connection in the back of the hr-24 for internet connection and have it keep its internal IP address and deca service for communicating mrv thru coax.* I don't even see any purpose of having internet on the h24 since you only watch ondeman from the hr-24dvr its really the only box that needs internet.Why not let it have 2 concurent functioning network adapters??? How silly its supposed to be the lastest and greatest!


The reason is that the SWiM/DECA setup addresses the needs of the Ethernet/network connectivity, making the Ethernet port redundant (unless you use the HR24 in a non-DECA setup).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tim Sanchez said:


> Ok I unplugged the cat5 cord from the DECA and rebooted both receivers and everything works fine now (of course no ondemad/apps/remote programing) I gather the issue is with my router, *I think it is set to obtain all the ip's from comcast *(instead of internal 192.168.1.1) so it may have something to do with that. My plan is to plug another small switch into the existing router and plug the deca into that so it will give out internal ip's to the decivces on the deca system. I will let you know if that works. It baffels me why we can't just use the network connection in the back of the hr-24 for internet connection and have it keep its internal IP address and deca service for communicating mrv thru coax. I don't even see any purpose of having internet on the h24 since you only watch ondeman from the hr-24dvr its really the only box that needs internet.Why not let it have 2 concurent functioning network adapters??? How silly its supposed to be the lastest and greatest!


I'm not sure you could even do this and furthermore I'd think if you could this would cause even more problems.
Those that are having issues with MRV dropping out every 24 hours, sure seems like a router issue/problem.
As for using a receiver to do the bridging from DECA to ethernet, this simply would load the CPU up more, since the receivers don't have a network controller chip, so the CPU has to manage the traffic.
The H2x receiver currently use the internet access for TVApps. There may be other things now or in the future too.
[back to the router] I'm not sure if this is why I don't have any of these issues with my setup or not, "but" I reserve IPs for each receiver in my router by their MAC address. This keeps each receiver having the same IP address and have each receiver set to auto/DHCP, so anytime they reboot they always are assigned the same IP. Maybe this also keeps them on the same one when the router's 24 hour lease expires and it re-issues IPs. :shrug:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> Those that are having issues with MRV dropping out every 24 hours, sure seems like a router issue/problem.


I wonder if it's an issue with DHCP renewal at 24 hours and the renewed address being different then what was assigned previously?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> I wonder if it's an issue with DHCP renewal at 24 hours and the renewed address being different then what was assigned previously?


The more this gets kicked around, the more this [or something like it] seems to be it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RAD said:


> I wonder if it's an issue with DHCP renewal at 24 hours and the renewed address being different then what was assigned previously?





veryoldschool said:


> The more this gets kicked around, the more this [or something like it] seems to be it.


Maybe that or DHCP is only set to assign 5 addresses, but there are 6 devices. When the leases are renewed every 24 hours, one device is left out in the cold.

- Merg


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

okay, just spent close to an hour with someone in ellen filipiak's office. it appears the lady in tech support i spoke with sunday night gave me false info....surprise. dtv will absolutely support the deca plus p1 installation. and i will probably get the wrong piece from fedex. i should get a call back in a little more than an hour after the rep does research and talks to experts.

at least, we are finally talking the same stuff and she admited the broadband deca looks like a router. whew.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> The more this gets kicked around, the more this [or something like it] seems to be it.


I don't disagree with the tentative conclusion about IP address renewal issues, but requiring fixed IP addresses for DVR's would be a tech support nightmare.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Barry in Conyers said:


> I don't disagree with the tentative conclusion, but requiring fixed IP addresses for DVR's would be a tech support nightmare.


All the more reason I use fixed IP addresses on all HD DVR and HD receiver devices within the IP range supported by my router. Never see any problems like those reported here.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> All the more reason I use fixed IP addresses on all HD DVR and HD receiver devices within the IP range supported by my router. Never see any problems like those reported here.


+1 here as well;

I set my IP address range for DHCP to between 192.168.1.120 and above to the maximum the router will allow of 192.168.1.219. And all below this excepting the router's IP of 192.168.1.1 of course are reserved for static IPs to which the HD-DVRs, a network printer and some computers are all assigned.

Don't even use my ISP's DNS addresses either for the DVRs which the router uses, but one of the "Open DNS" standard of 208.67.220.220 or 208.67.222.222.

No connectivity problems so far with MRV or connections to the internet/home network cloud for DoD, TVapps, or Media Share.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> No connectivity problems so far with MRV or connections to the internet/home network cloud for DoD, TVapps, or Media Share.


While it should generally work the other way too...perhaps using fixed IP is a solid "lesson learned" alternative.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree with using fixed LAN addresses for those who know what they are doing, but think about the difficulty of DirecTV trying to provide tech support for all the possible router setups if fixed addresses are required to make MRV dependable.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Barry in Conyers said:


> I agree with using fixed LAN addresses for those who know what they are doing, but think about the difficulty of DirecTV trying to provide tech support for all the possible router setups if fixed addresses are required to make MRV dependable.


Actually...having done it both ways at one time or another...fixed IP addresses seemed to simplify the process.

Once you know the range of IPs your router supports, simply assign IPs for each device in its network setup section/menu.

Then reboot the router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> I don't disagree with the tentative conclusion about IP address renewal issues, but requiring fixed IP addresses for DVR's would be a tech support nightmare.





Barry in Conyers said:


> I agree with using fixed LAN addresses for those who know what they are doing, but think about the difficulty of DirecTV trying to provide tech support for all the possible router setups if fixed addresses are required to make MRV dependable.


So to see if this was making my setup work [or not], I've just changed them all back to being simply picked from the private pool.
I'll see in the next day or two whether this has any affect [or not].


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> So to see if this was making my setup work [or not], I've just changed them all back to being simply picked from the private pool.
> I'll see in the next day or two whether this has any affect [or not].


So I'm about 20 mins short of 24 hours since I made the change and have yet to see any problems.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> So I'm about 20 mins short of 24 hours since I made the change and have yet to see any problems.


That seems to indicate that your router is a "keeper" in terms of handling IP distribution. 

I hope folks appreciate you taking the time to do this validating research! 

I certainly would.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> So I'm about 20 mins short of 24 hours since I made the change and have yet to see any problems.


What router are you using?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> What router are you using?


What AT&T sent me which is a 2Wire.


----------

